# HARRY POTTER Party- Going all out



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

When my daughter told me she wanted a Harry Potter Party for her 9th birthday I was pretty excited. Been working on theme ideas for a couple months. Here are some pre-party pictures: 








The invites- Pre printed off the internet and we added glitter








Hedwig in his cage








Platform 9 3/4 sign- will hang above the brick wall entry way I made








Food signs- Will actually be all Italian food, but we are improvising with signs








Golden Snitch tray made from Ferrora Rocher Candy and wings








Memory Tray Game with all things related to the Harry Potter Books (eyeball, Patronus Deer, camera, key, cauldron, owl, withc hat, train, dragon in an egg, goblet of fire, castle, trophy, etc)








Had loads of fun making the potion bottles with my daughter today! Will save for Halloween and use in my witch scene.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Those are great! What a wonderful party for her!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Thanks Printer- The party is this Saturday. I'll post more pix once I actually start placing the props out.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

AMAZING. I'm such a fan. 

I saw this on pinterest and fell in love.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Your daughter is going to have an awesome party. She is a lucky little girl. I am sure you will have a blast too 3 PP.


----------



## Echo Sorceress (Apr 29, 2014)

Oh wow, I love it! Man, that would be my dream party.


----------



## chocolatemice (May 2, 2014)

It looks great! She's going to have such an awesome party!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Have gottne even more done today. The BEST part is that I can pull down many of my Halloween decorations from the attic to use for this


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Can't wait. I would love to be there! BE sure to share photos of the event with us!

Would you share what you used for desserts/food. Love the golden snitch idea!

I am going to have a party in October for kids that will be a witches, warlock, wizard or gypsy fortune teller event. I think I will do my hallway in Harry Potter with the hanging candles. Would love to have a food area for wizards and witches.


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

These links might come in handy:

http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/ourhaunt/Halloween2003/index.html
http://www.brittablvd.com/wizards/
http://www.ghoulfriday.com/how_to/floating_candles


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Thanks AMM!!! I will check them out.

Here is a link to my facebook album. Please look at the pix! I will add to the forum soon----  *Stella's Harry Potter Party*


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

wow very great job on that party love what you did


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow,what a party! Great job!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

cool party


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Sharing a few detail shots here.








What Harry Potter Party would be complete without the Platform 9 and 3/4 entry?








Served Butter beer- Was yummy!








Bertie Bott's Beans in take home burlap bags form Michaels








Wands we made from oversize chopsticks, hot glue and other embellishments








Dinner was served in our outdoor "Great Hall" with floating lanterns above (dollar tree!)
















































Ollivander's Wand Shop where we made wands. (The kids played with them the entire party)








































Also a must have: Moaning Myrtle in the loo








Take home favors were Michaels bird cages, with their names inside (also used to determine who sat where at dinner time)








Snitch Tree









Guests came in costume but for those who did not, we had extra available. EVERY kid wanted a hat or a robe- it was GREAT! They all went into this magical world during the party and really got into their "parts" without any coercion from me. It was amazing.








Daughter and I had fun making labels (HP themed of course) for the potions shelf


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

When guests first arrived, they were sorted into their houses via a color changing magic potion drink. A couple drops of food coloring in bottom of cup helped to determine whether they got Gryffindor = RED; Hufflepuff= YELLOW; Slytherin= GREEN; Ravenclaw= BLUE.

After that we went to the wand shop to pick wands and decorate if they wanted to. They kept these things throughout the night, and really got into playing "wizards". These were large chopsticks I got at our local DAISO (A Japanese dollar store, basically).

Next was Snape's Potions Class, where we used a book some other mom had made I found online. A potions class handbook- it was awesome because she had all the potions already named with HP related ingredients and all I had to do was print it up. They were standard kitchen science experiments with a HP flair. Dancing Unicorn Milk and Exploding Filibusters were their faves.

After Potions, they played a memory tray game (with all HP related times), so I could get dinner on the table (Italian, easy, pasta, etc). It was fun when they all got to yell out how the item was relevant in the book or movie after we were counting up who got the most items on their lists. It is amazing how much 9 year olds know about HP!

They loved eating in THE GREAT HALL, with silver platters, and yummy butter beer. (First time many of them had it!) The floating lanterns from Dollar Tree were my favorite thing!

They had some free time on our swingset and all pretended to be wizards. Every single kid wore a robe or a hat and carried their wands. They were casting spells, pointing wands, and flying on the broomsticks I had set out for decorations. It was AWESOME 

After dinner, they watched Harry Potter #1 in "The Common Room" --- our little cottage in our backyard.

I am exhausted but it was SO worth it. I am so stoked my 9 year old daughter LOVES HArry Potter so I could pull down so much of my Halloween stuff in MAY


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Fantastic party, props and kids. Love it all.

We don't have a Michaels--there is one about an hour away. I love the small birdcages. Were they expensive?

If your friend Pins her potions book or allows it to be shared, but sure to let us know. This sounds like a lot of fun.

They will always remember this party. Do you go all out every year? This will be hard to beat or even equal!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome Awesome Awesome!!!!! I LOVE Harry Potter and you did an excellent job...all the details, the different rooms, activities...I would have loved to be there! I'm truly jealous!!


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

Ahh! The Moaning Myrtle portrait over the toilet is fantastic!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I would have loved to have been there too, even if i had to wear an invisible cloak! While I wasn't there, I will always remember your daughter's party. Super job 3PP.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

LoveAndEyeballs said:


> Ahh! The Moaning Myrtle portrait over the toilet is fantastic!


When I came to that photo I burst out laughing.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Terrific job on the party! So great they all got into it and enjoyed it so much!! Everything looked awesome, so I don't blame them for having fun.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Thanks PIB  I was just stoked to have a reason to do some halloween-y things in May


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so jealous! I did a HP Halloween party a couple of years ago, but it was for adults and definitely not to the same scale as you've managed. It all looks amazing and really makes me want to have another HP party in the future


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Great job 3PP. It looked great, and sounds like they had so much fun.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Thanks HKitten and Goddess.

PINTEREST was my inspiration for sure!


----------



## jetskijigsaw84 (Feb 1, 2014)

3pinkpoodles, I have got to say, your attention to detail never ceases to amaze. Although I never really got into the Harry Potter series, this looks like a cool party for sure!


----------



## craftygirl (Jun 4, 2012)

What an amazing party! I want to have one for myself! Great job on everything.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Thanks Jet Ski! I do love me some details  They can make me crazy-hapy all at once!!!!


jetskijigsaw84 said:


> 3pinkpoodles, I have got to say, your attention to detail never ceases to amaze. Although I never really got into the Harry Potter series, this looks like a cool party for sure!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

craftygirl said:


> What an amazing party! I want to have one for myself! Great job on everything.


Thanks CRAFTY! It was pretty easy to do, just took quite a bit of time. Something I did not realize how much I valued while working from home. (I recently went back to work full time- so my Halloween crafting is going to be less frequent ).


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

so many cool ideas


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*DVD projections for Potter-like themes*

Tacking this on to this thread for people looking for ideas on a similar setup. 

Here's a Jon Hyer projection dvd that features Haunted Library. Flying books, ghostly characters putting books back. There's schoolgirl witch's spell scenes. Thought some of these might work for a Potter like theme. Some videos with brighter video for more toy-like projectors.

http://jonhyersvisualeffects.com/products/haunted-library/index.html

He also has a Magic and Wizards 2 dvd that looks like it would work for this setting:

http://jonhyersvisualeffects.com/products/magic-and-wizards2/index.html

His DVDs are very reasonably priced.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

GOS, thanks for the link to the videos. They are great. I am especially interested in the Magic and Wizards one. THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Saw some of his single file downloads here: http://www.jonhyersprojection.com No preview on this download page so guess you need to go to the main site area to check them out.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

If you do another HP party, look for Flying Cauldron Butterscotch Beer. It's a cream soda, so it's non alcoholic.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank you GOS!


----------

